# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  نمایش نام شهرستان ها با انتخاب یک استان توسط jquery

## 14morteza14

ضمن سلام
می خوام دو تا جعبه select با html درست کنم که اولی نام استان ها توش باشه و با انتخاب یکی از استان ها، نام شهرستان هاش توی یک جعبه دیگه نمایش داده بشه. 
ممنون می شم کمک کنید

----------


## 14morteza14

:متفکر:  اساتید کمک کنند!

----------


## saeidpsl

داش اینجا رو ببین  کامل کامله  :چشمک:

----------

